# Looking For a hunting Club near middle ga



## xcell3217 (Sep 13, 2012)

Looking For a hunting Club near middle ga thnaks


----------



## anhieser (Sep 13, 2012)

*Club*

500 ac in Wilkinson Co, in McIntyre.  Area for campers no power or water.  $660.  Call Dave 352 636 2222


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 13, 2012)

We have openings, 986ac marion county, PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## Big Country (Oct 4, 2012)

We have 2 spots on 200 acres in Bleckley Co. pm for more info
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## mossberg500 (Oct 7, 2012)

Have 1 spot in johnson county, 1300 acres at 650 per member pm me if interested.


----------



## timber ghost (Oct 14, 2012)

We have a small private club here in Richmond  / Burke County that still has openings.
Not sure how long ago your add was placed, but we are looking to fill additional memberships for our Burke
County expansion.

The property is in Waynesboro.

This tract is wooded (about 60% planted pines & 40% hardwoods) with creek. 

No electricity or club house on property. (pack in & out)

Bring in your own stands and get set up ASAP.
Get in on the ground floor. (WE ARE FILLING FAST !!!!)

We will have a max of 7 members. ON THIS BURKE COUNTY tract.

Memberships = $575.yr  Burke County property only...(first come first serve)

Check us out at...

smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com

"FULL" Membership cost on web site has been reduced for this yr.(2012 / 2013)

If interested call...(706) 680-6401 between 12pm and 9pm
leave name and number and I will return all calls ASAP.

SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE.

still filling spots.

Our Richmond County properties have 2 openings available as well. $ 750. yr

$900. yr to hunt Northern Zone (Richmond County)
& Southern Zone (Burke County)

We will only fill 2 of the both zone spots.


----------

